# looking for cleaning job Costa Brava



## jane04blue (Feb 7, 2010)

Good evening , Happy new year to all .

I am looking for work in L'Estatit Costa Brava or surrounding area to start in April/May .

Holiday home cleaning  Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jane04blue said:


> Good evening , Happy new year to all .
> 
> I am looking for work in L'Estatit Costa Brava or surrounding area to start in April/May .
> 
> Holiday home cleaning  Thank you


best of luck looking Jane


the best thing would be to start going around the agents/bars/newsagents & looking in the local papers now


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Check out the supermarkets etc. some will let you post a flyer on the notice boards,

Hepa


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Xabiachica and Hepa offer good advice. Sadly though with the economy the way it is, many people who would pay a cleaner now dont. Even owners of holiday homes are cutting back and many cleaning themselves. I have first hand experience of this from a client who does exactly what you want to do.

Having said that, maybe set yourself up a little cleaning business, do some carefully targeted marketing, and make friends with as many people, especialy bar owners, home owners as possible... networking is the key to a business like that, become the first name people think of when they want a cleaner...as I say to all my clients.. everything is possible!


----------

